# 1955 Ladies schwinn Black Phantom



## npence (Nov 9, 2010)

I just picked up this ladies black phantom I have tried to do some research about this bike to get an Idea how rare they are and what is the going price on one any help would be great since I cant find much about them. Thanks, Nate






[/url]


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 9, 2010)

not all that rare but I haven't seen a girls one come up in a while.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 9, 2010)

correction I thought I saw one of those in the Smithsonian in DC but after some research it was a panther but painted the same color. I was informed that the girl panthers were blue so not to sure about yours


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 9, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/25598110@N02/3360492155


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 10, 2010)

girl's black phantoms weren't as popular as boys,but many were built.most found the graveyard being parted out to complete beat up boys bikes.the rarest of womens phantoms is the blue phantom which was only built in '55.in my opinion,your bike could bring anywhere from $500.00 to $900.00 depending on area and circumstances.alot of people might think that's a high estimate,but the bike is in real nice shape.some might think it's a low estimate,but it all depends on the earlier stated situation.


----------

